# word assosciation



## rok88

This is just a fun little game, this is how it works: one person posts a word and then after that another person posts a word that has something to do with the word the other guy said.

Example: if i say "hot" you would say something like "oven"

Here's the starting word: Centerfire


----------



## Miller

reload


----------



## rok88

powder


----------



## skyball

rehab :lol:


----------



## stevepike

methadone


----------



## CityHunter

methawho? 

dependance


----------



## jonP

fishing :bop:


----------



## Miller

walleye


----------



## djleye

Lac Seul


----------



## Qwack

French shoe


----------



## rok88

Bass


----------



## Miller

largemouth


----------



## skyball

my exwife - just kidding

Spinnerbait


----------



## dropanchor

berkely


----------



## bioman

Haight and Ashbury Street


----------



## stevepike

Freaks


----------



## djleye

PETA :lol: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder

kill


----------



## bioman

your television (Ned's Atomic Dustbin - gotta love that name!)


----------



## Old Hunter

fat southerners


----------



## Dan Bueide

ber-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner--ner--ner---ner


----------



## Qwack

Cletus


----------



## Miller

*******


----------



## djleye

prettymouth!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miller

prettymouth? :lol:

smallmouth


----------



## tb

spellcheck


----------



## Qwack

Browning Boy


----------



## djleye

Ritalin


----------



## dropanchor

restless


----------



## bioman

spirit


----------



## Qwack

cheerleaders


----------



## Miller

fun


----------



## Maverick

drunk cheerleaders 8)


----------



## Miller

Even more fun.  (j/k to you fathers out there  )


----------



## Miller

adrenaline


----------



## gandergrinder

junky


----------



## djleye

Fishing


----------



## fishhook

poontang :bartime: [/u]


----------



## jonP

brown trout


----------



## Maverick

rainbow trout


----------



## stevepike

Blue


----------



## djleye

Oystercult!! (showing my age again)


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Branch Davidian (sp?) Compound (Waco, TX)


----------



## Maverick

*Rabbit Choker*


----------



## Robert A. Langager

*CHOKE YOUR CHICKEN*


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pulled out the rabbit choker....nice...... :laugh:

taboo


----------



## Miller

shooting the roost


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Shooting the rabbit choker.


----------



## arrows

Tube choke


----------



## Ande8183

Beer


----------



## DuckerIL

More Beer


----------



## Triple B

beer bong


----------



## Jiffy

out of beer


----------



## AdamFisk

DISASTER.....end of the world, whatever you want to call it


----------



## Longshot

Tears over a cooler.


----------



## greenhead61

BEERRUN :beer:


----------



## Tator

30 pack of Schmidt!!! :beer:


----------



## bandman

hangover and the runs! :toofunny:


----------



## 870 XPRS

delicious


----------



## Jiffy

Jenna Jameson....... :rock:


----------



## MossyMO

Jiffy's dream girl ........ :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## bandman

dirty


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

skid-marks


----------



## USSapper

plunger


----------



## AdamFisk

matches


----------



## englishpointer

zumba


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

zumbo :idiot:


----------



## bandman

big mistake


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Shot a hen by accident


----------



## USSapper

D%[email protected] Trojans


----------



## fox412

Trojan Horse


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

free-style


----------



## jgat

Eminem


----------



## USSapper

skittles


----------



## bandman

rainbow


----------



## AdamFisk

Walker, Texas Ranger (don't ask me why?)


----------



## arrows

invinceable


----------



## bandman

kevin bacon


----------



## USSapper

Porkchop


----------



## Travery

Loin Steak


----------



## Triple B

backstraps


----------



## AdamFisk

grill


----------



## arrows

teeth


----------



## bandman

drag


----------



## Fallguy

joint


----------



## USSapper

P-Diddy


----------



## Jiffy

J-Lo


----------



## USSapper

the limbo


----------



## MSG Rude

Anna Nicole....er..I mean

Bimbo


----------



## diver_sniper

Breast implants


----------



## MOB

Fun bags


----------



## Norm70

Ziploc


----------



## johnsona

Limit


----------



## Fallguy

Speed


----------



## Norm70

Not me.


----------



## diver_sniper

Geo Metro


----------



## USSapper

Mr Kreiger (12th grade econ teach at jamestown)


----------



## Norm70

USSapper said:


> Mr Kreiger (12th grade econ teach at jamestown)


 :lol:

Mr. Olson (World history teacher in Jamestown, and my head teacher when i student taught)


----------



## Fallguy

Mr. Kroeber

(JHS Science teacher - my cooperating teacher when I student taught)


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## Travery

Charles in Charge


----------



## Triple B

gary coleman


----------



## bandman

webster


----------



## Tator

dictionary ?


----------



## USSapper

supercalifragicexpealidoshous


----------



## greenhead61

Mary Poppins


----------



## Triple B

MILF


----------



## diver_sniper

Apple Pie


----------



## Longshot

BANDCAMP!  :lol:


----------



## USSapper

flutes


----------



## diver_sniper

Big River goose flute


----------



## Tator

easy


----------



## bandman

jenna jameson :wink:


----------



## greenhead61

Porn


----------



## USSapper

jiffys dream girl :roll:


----------



## Jiffy

bomp chica bow wow...chica bomp bow wow chica chic


----------



## Longshot

bow wow = Rosie O'Donnell uke:


----------



## greenhead61

Donald Trump


----------



## USSapper

combover


----------



## Woogie_man

douch bag


----------



## fox412

stinky


----------



## englishpointer

old placenta uke:


----------



## Labs_4_Life

Tom Cruise


----------



## Triple B

midget


----------



## bandman

verne troyer


----------



## Triple B

little dave


----------



## bandman

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: leprechaun


----------



## Triple B

lucky charms


----------



## diver_sniper

dirty socks


----------



## Ande8183

leaky waders


----------



## Triple B

soaked nuts


----------



## diver_sniper

Rash


----------



## AdamFisk

Spending $$$$$$$ (Itch)


----------



## jgat

Hunting addiction


----------



## MOB

Montana tags time


----------



## 870 XPRS

sheep


----------



## Triple B

sexy :lol: what am i talking about i'm not even from montana :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper

T&A


----------



## Norm70

the northern


----------



## Triple B

dirty


----------



## Jiffy

Jenna Jameson dd:


----------



## diver_sniper

hand lotion :lol:


----------



## jgat

Lights off, water on.


----------



## Triple B

huge mess


----------



## arrows

My room


----------



## Norm70

2 cycle engine exhaust (where i store my ice auger)


----------



## MOB

Bell Ray oil (we used to use it in our motocross bikes - unique smell)


----------



## diver_sniper

Don't ask why but... Pancakes


----------



## Norm70

Farmers Inn Havana, ND


----------



## Triple B

shoveling grain


----------



## irish

Exwife

Irish


----------



## Jiffy

dark thoughts..... :******:


----------



## Chris Benson

Death


----------



## Triple B

big buck


----------



## jgat

Nice Rack


----------



## Triple B

ex-girlfriend


----------



## 870 XPRS

#[email protected]#$#^*&


----------



## USSapper

312141687


----------



## Jiffy

keyboard


----------



## diver_sniper

nodakoutdoors


----------



## Travery

Killing Geese


----------



## 870 XPRS

Blood


----------



## jgat

Derek Boogaard


----------



## diver_sniper

playstation 2


----------



## Triple B

madden 07'


----------



## Jiffy

undefeated


----------



## greenhead61

Snow geese :sniper:


----------



## Tator

great hunting site


----------



## bandman

saskatchewan :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS

poutine


----------



## bandman

poo-tang!


----------



## Jiffy

*****.............cat


----------



## Longshot

Militant Tiger!


----------



## fox412

A$$


----------



## Jiffy

hole


----------



## bandman

ice fishing


----------



## jgat

Courtney Love
dang it, band man beat me to hole, so I'll go
Jiggle Stick


----------



## Jiffy

masturbation&#8230;&#8230;..bad Jiffy, bad bad Jiffy. :lol:


----------



## Scott Schuchard

good times good times


----------



## fishless

Paddle Fishing


----------



## greenhead61

snagging


----------



## bandman

drag


----------



## Triple B

her teeth


----------



## averyghg

softly!!!


----------



## greenhead61

Gag reflex :jammin:


----------



## diver_sniper

vomit uke:


----------



## AdamFisk

PETA


----------



## greenhead61

People Eating Tasty Animals :beer:


----------



## Tator

TATOR


----------



## bandman

salad


----------



## Jiffy

:lol: You guys kill me! Ok here we go.

Tot


----------



## bandman

napolean dynamite


----------



## averyghg

retarded


----------



## fox412

Carlos Mencia Deet Da Dee


----------



## Travery

Carlos SILVA!!!!!!!


----------



## Tator

joe rogan


----------



## bandman

chuck "the iceman" liddell


----------



## averyghg

*T*akes
*I*t in
*T*he
p*O*op shoot


----------



## bowhunt23

elton john


----------



## diver_sniper

Man love uke:


----------



## sierra03

tummy sticks


----------



## diver_sniper

body shots


----------



## diver_sniper

Everyone's sleeping... I'll play by myself.

Blood trail


----------



## diver_sniper

Emo kids


----------



## diver_sniper

Homosexuals


----------



## 870 XPRS

diver_sniper :lol: (that's what you get for playing with yourself)


----------



## Travery

Buttering the Corn


----------



## MSG Rude

K Y

(And I ain't talking about the state.)


----------



## Travery

Ahem..... Bourban!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Street


----------



## jgat

roadkill


----------



## diver_sniper

870 XPRS  (that's what you get for callin me gay)


----------



## 870 XPRS

Absolutely Awesome


----------



## Tator

ManBearPig


----------



## 870 XPRS

Late Night Mistake


----------



## Travery

my wife


----------



## MSG Rude

old girlfriends

Discloser!

I mean nothing by this!


----------



## diver_sniper

psychiatric hospital


----------



## MOB

Nurse Rachet


----------



## averyghg

well here it goes!!!!

*NONRESIDENTS*


----------



## jwdinius1

Idiots


----------



## Woogie_man

paintball targets 

( i have never shot an unarmed person, out side of a game. i hate people that do but i thought it fit )


----------



## DuckerIL

Sorry if this duplictes, haven't read all posts.

RangerCompact


----------



## USSapper

Ford (this should be interesting)


----------



## Turner

Tough


----------



## Jiffy

Gerald


----------



## USSapper

Ford


----------



## jwdinius1

****TY!!


----------



## USSapper

Moron :gag:


----------



## Triple B

AveryGHG


----------



## fishless

Big Foot


----------



## Triple B

beef jerky


----------



## Jiffy

crabs (long story just go with it)


----------



## diver_sniper

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Woogie_man

the meat man.............MEATWAD!!!

8) [/img]


----------



## bandman

Triple B (he does his impersonation perfect)


----------



## Tator

BB


----------



## MossyMO

4 Shot


----------



## Travery

Teal


----------



## averyghg

color of TripleB's mom's thong last time i took it off of her


----------



## diver_sniper

Baseball bat


----------



## 94silverado

Coming home early to find another mans truck in your driveway!


----------



## Triple B

2 consecutive life sentences


----------



## diver_sniper

Blood running down the shower drain


----------



## MossyMO

Cover up?


----------



## diver_sniper

Blind stuffing


----------



## MossyMO

Stuff this.


----------



## leadshot

Turkey


----------



## fox412

Sandwich


----------



## leadshot

:spam:


----------



## Travery

cat food


----------



## Tator

it's what's for dinner


----------



## fishless

Busch Light


----------



## diver_sniper

Free Bird


----------



## bandman

skynard


----------



## Jiffy

trailor trash


----------



## diver_sniper

moon shine


----------



## USSapper

Willie Nelson


----------



## Jiffy

weed


----------



## MSG Rude

Dope


----------



## 870 XPRS

Big Eddie


----------



## fox412

Eddie Sutton


----------



## 94silverado

Oklahoma State University


----------



## 870 XPRS

NIT


----------



## USSapper

....tee gritty dirt band


----------



## Tator

fishin in the dark


----------



## 94silverado

Pick em up truck full of friends raising hell at a local campground.
(Long Story don't Ask)


----------



## averyghg

Women


----------



## Jiffy

yummy


----------



## Triple B

coffee and a cigarette at 4:00am


----------



## greenhead61

waterfowl hunting.


----------



## arrows

feather dusting


----------



## Tator

snow geese


----------



## greenhead61

SKY CARP


----------



## fox412

Burly vs MO Carp


----------



## greenhead61

B-Ball


----------



## Tator

pumpkin pusher


----------



## 870 XPRS

Watermelon Salesman


----------



## MSG Rude

sore foot


----------



## 94silverado

Walking all day through a Carshow in Minnesota.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

reclaim life


----------



## Triple B

getting schmidtfaced! :beer:


----------



## averyghg

terrorists


----------



## USSapper

murderers


----------



## averyghg

*triple banded albino honker*


----------



## arrows

mounted


----------



## Triple B

a chick last night


----------



## arrows

one night stand


----------



## Tator

herpes


----------



## arrows

minnesota wrestlers lol


----------



## MossyMO

Dominate


----------



## averyghg

at ballet


----------



## arrows

alfa male


----------



## USSapper

foxtrot, uniform, charlie, kilo, yankee, oscar, uniform (its a song!!)


----------



## averyghg

*goin hoggin*


----------



## squirrel sniper101

she said she was 18


----------



## averyghg

not that it mattered to me :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

Statutory


----------



## bandman

jail


----------



## averyghg

butt darts


----------



## MossyMO

Prison Love


----------



## bandman

brokeback mountain


----------



## averyghg

great movie


----------



## squirrel sniper101

OMG OMG LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Great White Hunter


----------



## squirrel sniper101

two guys go into a hotel room together


----------



## averyghg

chirs farley/david spade


----------



## Ridge Nelson

on a hunting trip type of affair?


----------



## MossyMO

Brokeback Outfitter


----------



## squirrel sniper101

ok i think thats enough with the gay stuff


----------



## squirrel sniper101

prision


----------



## Ridge Nelson

drop the soap :lol:


----------



## greenhead61

caught wife with another man :sniper:


----------



## squirrel sniper101

lol he didnt know what happend


----------



## Ridge Nelson

cost him 99 on a prison farm in georgia


----------



## squirrel sniper101

i got to get out of prison i cant feel my butt anymore


----------



## averyghg

sad but prolly true


----------



## squirrel sniper101

they said it was the new thing in style and everyone was doing it and then they wouldnt stop even the warden did it to me!!!


----------



## bandman

stretch-marks


----------



## greenhead61

ex wife's mouth! :lol:


----------



## squirrel sniper101

my mouth


----------



## bandman

WHAT???


----------



## bandman

to get away from this topic, lol!

"lil' John"


----------



## greenhead61

Big John


----------



## bandman

oldies


----------



## MossyMO

Jimmy Dean Sausage


----------



## averyghg

> ex wife's mouth!


haha funniest reply ever


----------



## averyghg

> Jimmy Dean Sausage


sucks big sausage!!


----------



## squirrel sniper101

MY BIG SAUSAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## averyghg

ha try little smokey!


----------



## MossyMO

Venison Bacon


----------



## averyghg

elk links!!


----------



## ac700wildcat

Wow what happened here. Haven't checked this topic for a couple days and all of a sudden nine pages. I think three in the last few hours? Guess i have some reading to do.


----------



## ac700wildcat

Ok nevermind, not the topic i thought it was. But wtf? Some weird stuff on here.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

wnna play but darts with us??? :lol:


----------



## averyghg

haha wow dude, u just took it to a new extreme!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat

Yip im not reading anymore


----------



## arrows

mustach


----------



## squirrel sniper101

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I KNOW I TOOK IT WAY TOO FAR im sorry lol


----------



## squirrel sniper101

house arrest!


----------



## arrows

sorry doesnt cut it lol


----------



## arrows

homing becon


----------



## squirrel sniper101

brokeback moutain 2,four guys go up into the mountian this time WITH LOTS OF GLOVES


----------



## arrows

bad squirrel


----------



## squirrel sniper101

your supposed to have a word for it


----------



## arrows

o lol umm uke:


----------



## squirrel sniper101

LOL :lol:


----------



## bandman

bedtime!


----------



## USSapper

thank god


----------



## 94silverado

It's A miracle!


----------



## squirrel sniper101

its a boy


----------



## greenhead61

Hunter. (my boys name)


----------



## Tator

(neighbors's dogs name)


----------



## bandman

"Lucky" (lucky he's still alive for wakin me up every morning) :******:


----------



## arrows

lucky charms


----------



## squirrel sniper101

my lucky charms


----------



## greenhead61

Bands


----------



## bandman

Wood


----------



## squirrel sniper101

wood in publick


----------



## Tator

petrified


----------



## sugerfree

forest


----------



## greenhead61

Jenny


----------



## squirrel sniper101

gump


----------



## fox412

peas and carrots


----------



## Triple B

diahrea


----------



## Tator

SCHMIDT


----------



## bandman

Mike


----------



## squirrel sniper101

mike has intergestion from peas and carrots


----------



## bandman

squirrel sniper101 said:


> mike has intergestion from peas and carrots


 :eyeroll: (you can't reply in sentences) your making it to hard to keep the chain of "words" linked. :wink:


----------



## Triple B

diahrea


----------



## sugerfree

pepto


----------



## squirrel sniper101

bismal


----------



## arrows

bisquick


----------



## greenhead61

Bismuth


----------



## Triple B

expensive


----------



## Woogie_man

WOMEN!!!!!! LOL and i say this 9 weeks before i get married


----------



## bandman

dual-income! (little look on the bright side) :wink:


----------



## sugerfree

second job


----------



## Whistler31

Sucks :lol:


----------



## 94silverado

Ford


----------



## Travery

SUCKS


----------



## arrows

vacuum


----------



## squirrel sniper101

VRRRROOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MOB

Wheelie


----------



## arrows

free willy!!!!


----------



## averyghg

unzip


----------



## Woogie_man

dropping a deuce, or letting the cosby kids go swimming, or the cosby kids are banging at the door to get out... 

or i suppose i could just say taking a crap


----------



## Tator

jell-o


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Wrestling


----------



## bandman

Ric Flair


----------



## averyghg

ultimate warrior


----------



## englishpointer

spandex


----------



## Woogie_man

strippers


----------



## Tator

wire nuts


----------



## sugerfree

nuts of steel.... shot.


----------



## arrows

terminator


----------



## sugerfree

ms-dos


----------



## Woogie_man

PAC-MAN!!


----------



## arrows

packing a chew!


----------



## proagr465

copenhagen


----------



## arrows

mmmmmm copenhagen :wink:


----------



## rednek

mountain dew


----------



## Fallguy

Jim Dew (VCSU)


----------



## averyghg

dew on grass


----------



## DuckerIL

Wet ***


----------



## Madison

Maccoroni


----------



## Fallguy

Cheese


----------



## jwdinius1

constipation


----------



## averyghg

turbo lax


----------



## MSG Rude

relax


----------



## MossyMO

Don't do it,


----------



## averyghg

when you want to go to it,


----------



## Fallguy

relax


----------



## Jiffy

relax


----------



## Turner

your headed in the right direction...


----------



## rednek

xaler


----------



## averyghg

ti od t'nod


----------



## rednek

ton yhw


----------



## averyghg

jeff foiles


----------



## Travery

Tin Foil


----------



## MossyMO

BBQ/Smoker


----------



## averyghg

ribs!!


----------



## Tator

ribfest


----------



## Fallguy

WeFest


----------



## averyghg

drunkfest!


----------



## Travery

Deer Camp


----------



## averyghg

memories


----------



## pheasantfanatic

hunting


----------



## rednek

archery


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Bullseye


----------



## Woogie_man

50 points


----------



## Travery

Gaborik


----------



## spoiler92

Playoffs


----------



## Triple B

clutch


----------



## MSG Rude

grind


----------



## rednek

metal


----------



## Fallguy

Metallica


----------



## 870 XPRS

AC/DC


----------



## averyghg

big balls


----------



## Travery

DITKA


----------



## DuckerIL

Da' Bears


----------



## Fallguy

Fridge


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

lots and lots of apple pie!! (don't like beer


----------



## DuckerIL

Fur Pie :lol:


----------



## averyghg

hair pie


----------



## Leo Porcello

Moist


----------



## rednek

rain


----------



## Leo Porcello

puddle


----------



## DuckerIL

jumper


----------



## Leo Porcello

bones


----------



## MossyMO

Dr. Leonard "Bones" McCoy - Star Trek


----------



## Fallguy

Hot wings


----------



## rednek

hooters


----------



## averyghg

crappy food


----------



## rednek

my cookin


----------



## DuckerIL

Stir the pot


----------



## Leo Porcello

smoke the pot


----------



## 870 XPRS

Eat Brownies


----------



## DuckerIL

Munchies


----------



## Leo Porcello

Chex Mix


----------



## averyghg

trail mix


----------



## Springer

deer trail


----------



## Leo Porcello

backstrap


----------



## DuckerIL

Take aim


----------



## Leo Porcello

Fire!


----------



## Madison

Crotch


----------



## DuckerIL

Snatch


----------



## 870 XPRS

Stinky


----------



## Leo Porcello

bunghole


----------



## DuckerIL

Finger


----------



## Leo Porcello

Bunghole

Then Finger

I say OUCH!!


----------



## Madison

Bang!


----------



## averyghg

wow, i can't even post anything sick because there's always atleast 4 people to beat me to it,haha


----------



## Leo Porcello

gang


----------



## MossyMO

train


----------



## Leo Porcello

chugga chugga


----------



## rednek

toot toot


----------



## Leo Porcello

excuse me!


----------



## MOB

Dutch oven!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yuck!


----------



## rednek

mud


----------



## Leo Porcello

spring snow goose hunting


----------



## rednek

good times


----------



## MossyMO




----------



## Leo Porcello

DYNNNN OOOOOOO MITTEEEEEEE


----------



## rednek

disco


----------



## Travery

FEVER


----------



## rednek

hot nurse


----------



## Leo Porcello

sponge bath


----------



## rednek

better times :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

twin redhead nurses!


----------



## bandman

threesome dd:


----------



## Leo Porcello

not a crowd!


----------



## averyghg

> twin redhead nurses!


a good day at the office :wink:


----------



## jwdinius1

no such thing


----------



## bandman

jackaloupe


----------



## Leo Porcello

big ears


----------



## rednek

basethound


----------



## Leo Porcello

loose skin


----------



## mallard

granny


----------



## Leo Porcello

depends


----------



## englishpointer

astronaut


----------



## averyghg

neil


----------



## fox412

and bob


----------



## Fallguy

genuflect (spelling?)


----------



## Leo Porcello

On one knee


----------



## arrows

on both knees


----------



## Leo Porcello

sword swallower


----------



## MossyMO

Talented (In both senses)


----------



## Leo Porcello

Deep Throat


----------



## MSG Rude

small :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

Now that makes me think of Jiffy's life long love; Jamie Jameson !!! (this was supposed to be submitted before MSG Rude's post, oops, I am slow....)


----------



## Triple B

knockers


----------



## Leo Porcello

lactate (sp)


----------



## MSG Rude

cereal


----------



## MossyMO

killer


----------



## Jiffy

Dommer

(that would be Jenna Jameson.... :rock


----------



## Leo Porcello

Dark Meat


----------



## DuckerIL

Thigh


----------



## MossyMO

Backstrap


----------



## Madison

The Nuge!


----------



## djleye

The Beast


----------



## MSG Rude

my EX!


----------



## DuckerIL

My EX, also known and

CuckingFunt


----------



## MossyMO

DuckerIL
You dirty dog, my ex told me there was no one else in her life before she met me !!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

DuckerIL said:


> CuckingFunt


Reverse the two letters and you get

What I love to do! :beer:


----------



## mallard

Jane Fonda


----------



## DuckerIL

Cucking Funt


----------



## djleye

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## DuckerIL

Tongue and Groover


----------



## mallard

David Chapelle describing Rosie O'Donnel "wheres drawers with a """" hole in them". :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello

**************


----------



## Booster

LandingStrip


----------



## MossyMO

carpet strectcher


----------



## MOB

C_an't U_nderstand N_ormal T_hinking
Oops, more than one word


----------



## Leo Porcello

nose tickler


----------



## Booster

Smack Clam


----------



## DuckerIL

Lick your chops


----------



## Booster

It's a Jungle down there!


----------



## Jiffy

bearded clam


----------



## DuckerIL

shaved smooooooth


----------



## averyghg

bald eagle


----------



## Booster

Viper


----------



## Woogie_man

0 to skank in 30 sec.


----------



## averyghg

my sister


----------



## Booster

averyghg said:


> my sister


 Now that is funny right there! What's her name maybe I know her?


----------



## averyghg

> What's her name maybe I know her?


Well if you've ever had sex with a random chick, no matter where you live or were, it was probably her


----------



## Jiffy

That is messed up! :lol:

summer


----------



## DuckerIL

Bikini


----------



## Booster

averyghg....that is ruthless...LMAO


----------



## Leo Porcello

thong


----------



## MOB

camel toe


----------



## Chris Benson

catwalk


----------



## MOB

averyghg's sister


----------



## averyghg

haha wow, what have i started?!?!


----------



## Leo Porcello

a revolution


----------



## jwdinius1

averyghg's sister
HOTTIE!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

shooky dooky quack quack


----------



## averyghg

PC's mind on drugs?


----------



## Leo Porcello

You never heard that term when you see a hottie?

Drugs would be a career ender!


----------



## averyghg

> You never heard that term when you see a hottie?


haha that i have not heard, we usually just say "damn, that is one nice piece of ace!"


----------



## Leo Porcello

averyghg said:


> "damn, that is one nice piece of ace!"


Place to park my RICHARD!!


----------



## averyghg

hahaha


----------



## Leo Porcello

laughter


----------



## rednek

joe dirt 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello

mullet


----------



## rednek

my grandma


----------



## Leo Porcello

chin whiskers


----------



## averyghg

tickeler


----------



## Leo Porcello

French


----------



## rednek

kiss


----------



## Leo Porcello

hershey


----------



## averyghg

squirts


----------



## Triple B

Averyghg's sister


----------



## Leo Porcello




----------



## averyghg

sexy!


----------



## Leo Porcello

body


----------



## rednek

something to stare at


----------



## Leo Porcello

filled out sweaters


----------



## Triple B

honky tonk budonkadonk


----------



## averyghg

junk in the trunk


----------



## rednek

dead deer


----------



## Leo Porcello

white tail


----------



## averyghg

piece of tail


----------



## Leo Porcello

better than the hand


----------



## rednek

no kiddin


----------



## Leo Porcello

serious stuff


----------



## arrows

stuffed bra


----------



## averyghg

false advertising


----------



## Leo Porcello

Enzyte


----------



## rednek

meet bob


----------



## averyghg

buldge


----------



## rednek

not in public


----------



## Leo Porcello

girlfriend


----------



## rednek

wife......nag,nag,nag


----------



## Leo Porcello

on the rag


----------



## averyghg

feminen napkins


----------



## Leo Porcello

Jelly Rolls


----------



## averyghg

KY jelly


----------



## Leo Porcello

easy access


----------



## averyghg

back door


----------



## rednek

hidden trap


----------



## Leo Porcello

gettin plugged


----------



## rednek

no amount of beer


----------



## Leo Porcello

Rosie Odonnel


----------



## rednek

still not enough


----------



## Leo Porcello

Janet Reno


----------



## rednek

no... beer googles are missin


----------



## averyghg

my sister?


----------



## rednek

theres my beer googles :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

load release


----------



## rednek

the 20 min load droper


----------



## Leo Porcello

Fleet Enima


----------



## jwdinius1

AVERYGHG SISTER


----------



## Leo Porcello




----------



## averyghg

part time job


----------



## Leo Porcello

filling holes


----------



## averyghg

one rectum at a time


----------



## leadshot

Hershy Highway


----------



## bandman

4-dig


----------



## arrows

tare away pants


----------



## Leo Porcello

velcro


----------



## Triple B

my shoes


----------



## Leo Porcello

stinky


----------



## MSG Rude

AVERYGHG SISTER


----------



## Leo Porcello




----------



## MSG Rude

next!


----------



## Leo Porcello

like a door nob


----------



## Booster

Romance Explosion on Stomach


----------



## Leo Porcello

Human Cream


----------



## MSG Rude

Shower Oyster


----------



## Leo Porcello

Pink Pearl


----------



## DuckerIL

Pearl Necklace


----------



## Leo Porcello

ZZ Top


----------



## DuckerIL

Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## Leo Porcello

Shes got legs


----------



## DuckerIL

Tube Snake Boogie


----------



## fargojohnson

work


----------



## DuckerIL

It's Friday


----------



## jwdinius1

beer


----------



## fishless

more beer


----------



## Leo Porcello

green beer!


----------



## DuckerIL

Green Beer!


----------



## Leo Porcello

echo


----------



## DuckerIL

Canyon


----------



## Tator

deep


----------



## Madison

throat


----------



## MOB

Averyghg's sister


----------



## Leo Porcello

guarentee


----------



## DuckerIL

Worthless


----------



## Tator

Keystone Light


----------



## Leo Porcello

Bud Light


----------



## 870 XPRS

worthless


----------



## bandman

Me on a Monday


----------



## Triple B

bandman said:


> Me on a Monday


and tuesday :beer:


----------



## fishless

Fishing


----------



## averyghg

peacefull


----------



## fishless

Sun Rise


----------



## mallard

Fish on!


----------



## Tator

fish off


----------



## Triple B

son of a b!tch


----------



## averyghg

son of a gun


----------



## fishless

Need a beer


----------



## rednek

hey son go get it


----------



## jwdinius1

that goose that sailed down a 1/4 mile away


----------



## rednek

jwdinius1


> that goose that sailed down a 1/4 mile away


my dad made me do that all the dang time


----------



## Leo Porcello

cut the grass


----------



## mallard

Get up by 7:00 AM every day.


----------



## Leo Porcello

sleeping in


----------



## rednek

not enough fishin


----------



## Triple B

workin


----------



## Leo Porcello

For the man


----------



## averyghg

upstairs?


----------



## Leo Porcello

The Creator


----------



## Triple B

church


----------



## Leo Porcello

unity


----------



## averyghg

ducks unlimited


----------



## Triple B

banquets


----------



## averyghg

suck......atleast the one i went to did


----------



## Leo Porcello

Vacuums


----------



## bandman

life-savers


----------



## Triple B

mento's


----------



## averyghg

the fresh maker :thumb:


----------



## Leo Porcello

bad breath


----------



## Triple B

ate a terd


----------



## averyghg

thought it was a tootsie roll


----------



## upland420

:withstupid:

Pay attention CHILDREN...its WORD association, not PHRASE or SENTENCE association. Lets keep it on track please!


----------



## mallard

Chocolate.


----------



## averyghg

> Pay attention CHILDREN...its WORD association, not PHRASE or SENTENCE association. Lets keep it on track please!


It's a lot funnier this way!


----------



## Woogie_man

duuhhhhhh :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

upland420 said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> Pay attention CHILDREN...its WORD association, not PHRASE or SENTENCE association. Lets keep it on track please!


There are other sites that have forums where you can counsel. For someone that has not posted anything in this thread except for the above I really don't think you have a lot of say in the matter. Kind of like an arm chair quarterback. So don't tell us to get it back on track when you were never on board!



> duuhhhhhh :eyeroll:


blondes


----------



## mallard

Yum.


----------



## Leo Porcello

tenderloins


----------



## mallard

Backstraps.


----------



## bandman

Ted Nugent


----------



## mallard

"The beast is dead, long live the beast".


----------



## averyghg

sandlot?


----------



## arrows

converse shoes


----------



## mallard

Baseball.


----------



## averyghg

well im off to jamestown for some green beer. Ill have a lot of catching up to do on here when i get back!!

Have a good night everyone, and remember, when ur drunk she's not as hot as u think!!!! :beer:


----------



## mallard

Boozegoggles.


----------



## Woogie_man

0 to floor in 12 shots


----------



## Triple B

stomach pump


----------



## USSapper

I left for Sd on Monday night and there were 10 pgs!! When will the madness end!

Too many aleve


----------



## Leo Porcello

Emergency Room


----------



## 94silverado

Paperwork


----------



## arrows

tax returns


----------



## Leo Porcello

more decoys


----------



## fox412

cash money


----------



## mallard

Paying in big time.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Divorce


----------



## mallard

Freedom


----------



## Leo Porcello

United States of America


----------



## 94silverado

Proud


----------



## arrows

integrity


----------



## LAtrapper

Montgomery Gentry


----------



## MOB

Not Gentry


----------



## averyghg

hungover!!!!


----------



## USSapper

Pink slip


----------



## Boo8meR

black bra


----------



## ADN

high heels


----------



## bratlabs

fish net


----------



## arrows

black thong


----------



## ADN

brass pole


----------



## Triple B

strippers :lol:


----------



## USSapper

Porkchop after a few too many


----------



## bandman

Dancing on tables :lol:


----------



## arrows

lapdance k:


----------



## USSapper

laptop


----------



## Leo Porcello

apple


----------



## mallard

Pie.


----------



## Triple B

pumpkins


----------



## MSG Rude

sweater meat!


----------



## djleye

Schweaty Meats!!! :lol: (saturday night live!!!)


----------



## bandman

Chris Farley


----------



## Woogie_man

" Fat man little coat" :beer: :beer:


----------



## rednek

to much info


----------



## Triple B

the green wart on my wang


----------



## USSapper

amputation


----------



## bandman

castration


----------



## Leo Porcello

nutless


----------



## stoeger

Porkchop


----------



## Travery

FORD TRUCKS


----------



## LAtrapper

F-ound
O-n
R-oad
D-ead


----------



## Leo Porcello

stoeger soon


----------



## USSapper

Im a Ford guy but hey, i love this one

F-Fu#%in
O-Owner
R-Real
D-Dumb


----------



## Leo Porcello

Fairlane


----------



## LAtrapper

My Track Coach


----------



## Leo Porcello

towel boy


----------



## LAtrapper

gatorade


----------



## Leo Porcello

thirst


----------



## bandman

miller lite


----------



## fishless

tastes great


----------



## Leo Porcello

specklebellies


----------



## mallard

Barbellies.


----------



## Leo Porcello

plucking


----------



## mallard

Waxing.


----------



## Leo Porcello

eyebrows


----------



## mallard

Back.


----------



## MossyMO

backstrap


----------



## Leo Porcello

legs


----------



## MossyMO

PorkChop
Help spread the word !!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

every chance I get!! :beer:


----------



## Triple B

hunting


----------



## Leo Porcello

happyness


----------



## bandman

payday


----------



## USSapper

decoys :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper

broke


----------



## MossyMO

Hhmmm, I guess we are back to Brokeback Mountain !!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

saddle up


----------



## MSG Rude

jock strap


----------



## Triple B

2 peanut shells and a rubber band


----------



## Booster

McGiver


----------



## Leo Porcello

The A-Team


----------



## 870 XPRS

Mr. T


----------



## MSG Rude

face


----------



## 870 XPRS

Murdock


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hannibal (sp)


----------



## Travery

Farva Beans and a bottle of Chianti..... ftftftfttftftft


----------



## Booster

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hawaiian Tropic Girls


----------



## rednek

excellent times


----------



## Leo Porcello

openning day


----------



## MSG Rude

Judgement Day.


----------



## diver_sniper

hell


----------



## mallard

Working while geese are migrating.


----------



## 870 XPRS

mission impossible


----------



## MossyMO

Cruise


----------



## Leo Porcello

Overboard


----------



## diver_sniper

sharks


----------



## pheasantfanatic

bad news


----------



## averyghg

bears


----------



## USSapper

roar


----------



## Leo Porcello

High School


----------



## diver_sniper

pulling teeth


----------



## rednek

dentist


----------



## lvmylabs

"Open Wide"


----------



## Leo Porcello

my foreplay


----------



## USSapper

forecheck


----------



## mallard

Cross check


----------



## Leo Porcello

Check Six


----------



## MossyMO

Chex Mix


----------



## Leo Porcello

Tex Mex


----------



## averyghg

sex sex


----------



## rednek

fun fun


----------



## LAtrapper

syphillis syphillis


----------



## Leo Porcello

shot shot


----------



## bandman

miss miss


----------



## USSapper

goal


----------



## Triple B

wayne gretsky


----------



## arrows

the great one


----------



## Leo Porcello

Bruce Lee


----------



## 870 XPRS

Chuck Norris


----------



## bandman

Pure dominance!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Chuck Liddell (sp)


----------



## MSG Rude

Up-Chuck


----------



## Triple B

barf


----------



## Leo Porcello

puke


----------



## DuckerIL

Choke


----------



## mallardrocker

chunky


----------



## Leo Porcello

Soup


----------



## rednek

clam chowder


----------



## bandman

Stinkyyy


----------



## MOB

averyghg's sister


----------



## bandman

carp smelling


----------



## rednek

bow shooting


----------



## lvmylabs

Stick Flicking


----------



## MSG Rude

Flicking Stick!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Stuck Pig


----------



## arrows

Texas


----------



## Leo Porcello

snow geese


----------



## Triple B

dead meat


----------



## averyghg

tastey meat!


----------



## lvmylabs

Fresh Elk Liver :beer:


----------



## SmellCat

Onions!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Tears


----------



## SmellCat

Broken Heart


----------



## DuckerIL

Better off in the long run


----------



## USSapper

not drinking


----------



## 870 XPRS

insanity


----------



## Woogie_man

wacky


----------



## DuckerIL

Weed


----------



## lvmylabs

annoying


----------



## DuckerIL

Obnoxious


----------



## USSapper

rosie O


----------



## MOB

sow


----------



## arrows

messy


----------



## Leo Porcello

diapers


----------



## MossyMO

Depends


----------



## Leo Porcello

What old women taste like


----------



## Travery

MOLD


----------



## Leo Porcello

Bread


----------



## Triple B

sandwich


----------



## mallardrocker

Bacon Lettuce Tomatoe


----------



## Leo Porcello

Lunch!


----------



## MossyMO

Box Lunch


----------



## Leo Porcello

Box Nasty


----------



## squirrel sniper101

box =D


----------



## SmellCat

slot


----------



## Architect414

machine


----------



## Triple B

Ladanian Tomlinson


----------



## bandman

MVP


----------



## SmellCat

Justin Morneau


----------



## Leo Porcello

baseball


----------



## SmellCat

hot dogs


----------



## Leo Porcello

baked beans


----------



## bandman

gas!


----------



## g/o

Field Hunter


----------



## Leo Porcello

Fargo


----------



## fishless

Bison


----------



## Leo Porcello

BBQ (yum yum)


----------



## djleye

Ribs

(omg, G/O, Now that was funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## mallardrocker

Baby Back


----------



## Leo Porcello

Fat Bastard


----------



## bandman

Get in my Belly!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

The other other white meat


----------



## DuckerIL

Snows


----------



## spoiler92

Blues


----------



## MOB

sky carp


----------



## MSG Rude

mile high club


----------



## lvmylabs

exciting


----------



## 870 XPRS

exhausting


----------



## DuckerIL

Passing Gas


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

stinky


----------



## MSG Rude

Combat Boots!!!


----------



## Turner

mole skin


----------



## Bgunit68

great grandmother


----------



## Leo Porcello

bones


----------



## SmellCat

femur


----------



## MossyMO

feline


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

suberbia's moving target


----------



## hammerhead

Tomcat


----------



## DuckerIL

Pusswah


----------



## MOB

Are we stuck? This will get it going again..

averyghg's sister


----------



## DuckerIL

Where?


----------



## arrows

bed


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## USSapper

tools


----------



## DuckerIL

Men Toys


----------



## Ande8183

Chuck Norris


----------



## Architect414

Roundhouse Kick


----------



## DuckerIL

Kick in the nads


----------



## bandman

stomach ache


----------



## arrows

toilet seat


----------



## carp_killer

bathroom


----------



## pheasantfanatic

break


----------



## MossyMO

huddle


----------



## neb_bo

warm


----------



## hntnmn23

barrel


----------



## MSG Rude

monkeys


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Africa


----------



## mallardrocker

amazon


----------



## pheasantfanatic

The Amazon is in South America :-?


----------



## bandman

Too funny!


----------



## mallardrocker

haha my bad


----------



## squirrel sniper101

naughty boy


----------



## carp_killer

mexican


----------



## squirrel sniper101

dirty mexican


----------



## MOB

puta


----------



## LAtrapper

donde esta tu tarjeta de indentificacion?[/i]


----------



## mallardrocker

i dont know what that means


----------



## bandman

Senorita'


----------



## squirrel sniper101

la questa la bresta


----------



## LAtrapper

haha, i meant "where is your ID." my spanish teacher says it all the time.


----------



## neb_bo

donkeys


----------



## bandman

jackasses


----------



## Travery

Chicago White Sox Fans


----------



## MOB

Vikings fans


----------



## bandman

anger management :******:


----------



## diver_sniper

Beer


----------



## Triple B

Miller Lite.


----------



## DuckerIL

Busch


----------



## lvmylabs

returnables


----------



## SmellCat

pop tops


----------



## neb_bo

kegs


----------



## Travery

stands


----------



## carp_killer

tree


----------



## USSapper

bowhunting


----------



## carp_killer

fall


----------



## bandman

guy


----------



## carp_killer

coyote hunting


----------



## arrows

trapping


----------



## MossyMO

Snare


----------



## arrows

conibare


----------



## Triple B

Dr. Bleier


----------



## MSG Rude

Dr. Killdeer I presume?


----------



## Triple B

Dugi howser


----------



## 870 XPRS

Winnie


----------



## USSapper

Minnesota gophers


----------



## 870 XPRS

abysmal


----------



## USSapper

pepto


----------



## lvmylabs

Involuntary Protein Spill


----------



## njsimonson

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Triple B

supercalifragilisticexpeallodoschus


----------



## carp_killer

big word


----------



## bandman

WORD


----------



## Travery

to your mother...

Ice ice baby too cold too cold


----------



## bandman

Vanilla Ice


----------



## neb_bo

cream


----------



## roostman

averyghg's sister


----------



## USSapper

bigfoot (decoys)


----------



## mallardrocker

magnums


----------



## bandman

condoms


----------



## Leo Porcello

ribbed


----------



## bandman

"for her pleasure" dd:


----------



## Bgunit68

coach and tiffany's


----------



## USSapper

breakfast with tiffany


----------



## averyghg

dessert with tiffany!!!


----------



## bandman

whipped cream bikini


----------



## Triple B

intercourse


----------



## Travery

golf course


----------



## lvmylabs

Keeps would be fisherman off the water


----------



## 870 XPRS

wife


----------



## mallardrocker

woman


----------



## djleye

Fun

(PC, What do you know about condoms.....Seems as though you haven't been using them too often!!!!) :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68

Anti-Christ (sorry that's my Ex)


----------



## MOB

bags


----------



## Architect414

Decoy Bags


----------



## Travery

Fun bags


----------



## MSG Rude

Sweater-Meat

(This seems to be a reoccuring theme) :lol:


----------



## Triple B

pepperoni's


----------



## bandman

big nips


----------



## USSapper

What does everything have to turn so sexual with you guys all the time  keep it decent

cold weather


----------



## bandman

alright dad!

"Perkies" :wink:


----------



## USSapper

Wow, 18, I never thought Id be called dad at this age!!! :lol:

Frostbite


----------



## Triple B

useless appendages


----------



## Travery

numb..........................chucks!


----------



## Booster

CHUCK NORRIS!!!!


----------



## USSapper

If you want to live, dont mess with chuck


----------



## DuckerIL

Up Chuck


----------



## Triple B

corn off the cob


----------



## carp_killer

corn on the cob


----------



## lvmylabs

Corn Fed


----------



## carp_killer

cow


----------



## arrows

farmers daughter


----------



## Travery

Carrie Underwood


----------



## rednek

country


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hogging!

(All I know about condums is that they are not big enough!!) 8)


----------



## Remington 7400

hound dogs

(really strange thread by the way :wink: )


----------



## carp_killer

**** hunting


----------



## Architect414

**** dog


----------



## carp_killer

spotlights


----------



## bagsmasher

game warden


----------



## carp_killer

citation


----------



## fishless

busted


----------



## carp_killer

o sh!t


----------



## fishless

spilt my beer


----------



## USSapper

On the offiecer


----------



## diver_sniper

back seat


----------



## Architect414

cop shop


----------



## bandman

jail


----------



## Leo Porcello

no hunting


----------



## fishless

posted


----------



## Architect414

Private property


----------



## Leo Porcello

ask permission


----------



## pheasantfanatic

to hunt


----------



## bandman

or not to hunt?


----------



## USSapper

that is the question?


----------



## Leo Porcello

to be or not to be


----------



## bandman

haha, Very nicely executed!

Hamlet


----------



## USSapper

omelet


----------



## bandman

IHOP!


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

pancakes


----------



## Triple B

maple syrup


----------



## Leo Porcello

sticky sweetness!


----------



## lvmylabs

Honey Pot


----------



## MSG Rude

Wife!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Best Friend!!


----------



## DuckerIL

Problamatic


----------



## Leo Porcello

computers


----------



## Architect414

internet


----------



## DuckerIL

In the net


----------



## djleye

Fish Net!!



> All I know about condums is that they are not big enough!!)


(Quit buying the youth Mediums!!!!) :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Arbys



djleye said:


> (Quit buying the youth Mediums!!!!) :lol:


Actually I just cut the pinky finger off of surgical gloves!


----------



## Travery

Beef stew


----------



## Leo Porcello

Dinty Moore


----------



## Triple B

extra sloppy


----------



## averyghg

hookers! haha


----------



## arrows

fly fishing


----------



## DuckerIL

Live Bait


----------



## lvmylabs

Waste of Money


----------



## DuckerIL

Dinner and a movie


----------



## Triple B

intercourse


----------



## DuckerIL

Nooner


----------



## averyghg

happy


----------



## bandman

hunting


----------



## Triple B

bands


----------



## averyghg

neck collars


----------



## DuckerIL

Bling


----------



## Leo Porcello

Rappers


----------



## DuckerIL

Thugs


----------



## USSapper

low lifes


----------



## Leo Porcello

poachers


----------



## DuckerIL

Rapper Poachers


----------



## MOB

Losers


----------



## Leo Porcello

racists


----------



## Triple B

hippocrits


----------



## Leo Porcello

PETA


----------



## diver_sniper

slaughter house


----------



## Architect414

steak


----------



## diver_sniper

The Sandlot


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

baseball


----------



## carp_killer

tv


----------



## lvmylabs

Outdoor Channel


----------



## Triple B

Bill Jordan


----------



## averyghg

bill dance


----------



## Triple B

bass masters


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ray Scott


----------



## Jiffy

boring


----------



## averyghg

womens hockey


----------



## Triple B

womans basketball


----------



## Leo Porcello

an inside job

(I use to have a teacher that when you would say you were borred he would say "bordem is an inside job" I tend to agree as I could be put in a little box and never get borred. I have a powerful immagination. Sorry for the mini book)


----------



## Leo Porcello

UCONN

I guess my other post came a little late!


----------



## Travery

DO IT


----------



## taddy1340

Ben Stiller (Starsky and Hutch)


----------



## Leo Porcello

Jerry Stiller


----------



## bandman

Jerry Springer


----------



## averyghg

jerry mcguire


----------



## mallardrocker

tom and jerry


----------



## Leo Porcello

Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## Triple B

jeckle and hyde


----------



## Travery

Hide the Hotdog


----------



## Triple B

"it was like throwin a hotdog down a hallway"


----------



## bandman

neighborhood bicycle


----------



## MossyMO

Tandem


----------



## carp_killer

truck


----------



## Triple B

Z71


----------



## bandman

"Like a rock"


----------



## MossyMO

stuck in the mud.....


----------



## bandman

"spring goose hunting in a ford"


----------



## averyghg

waste


----------



## Triple B

pooh


----------



## averyghg

winnie


----------



## Triple B

piglet


----------



## averyghg

pigtails


----------



## 94silverado

Handlebars


----------



## taddy1340

Mustache


----------



## MossyMO

Goatee


----------



## pheasantfanatic

face


----------



## carp_killer

head


----------



## bandman

gear


----------



## carp_killer

gun


----------



## pheasantfanatic

870 Remington :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

pheasant hunting


----------



## pheasantfanatic

It's a blast!!!! :sniper:


----------



## averyghg

from the past


----------



## taddy1340

Christopher Walken


----------



## Travery

JOE DIRTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple B

that really hot chick! what the hell is her name?


----------



## taddy1340

Your Mom


----------



## bandman

Triple B said:


> that really hot chick! what the hell is her name?


Brittany Daniels


----------



## MOB

Brandy (averyghg's sister)


----------



## averyghg

> Brandy (averyghg's sister


dude, if my sister looked like that, i would imbreed!


----------



## Travery

BAAAAABBBBBBBYYYYY..........

OOOOOOOOOH I GET CHILLS WHEN IM WITH YOU OOOOO BABY...

( Her entrance on horseback with that song blaring... its Beautiful)


----------



## bandman

encore


----------



## mallardrocker

concert


----------



## nickwesterholm

WE FEST


----------



## Architect414

PARTY


----------



## nickwesterholm

drunk :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper

beer pong


----------



## bandman

un-sanitary :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

garbage


----------



## diver_sniper

Bums



bandman said:


> un-sanitary :lol:


Haha, agreed. However I have found a few places where they have gotten smart about it and removed the whole "that's gross" element.


----------



## rednek

washing car windows


----------



## USSapper

clean windows for free


----------



## diver_sniper

Bastard :lol:


----------



## bandman

Saddam Hussein

Diver-It's always nice when the "wet" ball picks up a "foreign curly hair" and in deed that in turn ends up in the glass you gotta drink outta! I've seen it happen a few times. uke:


----------



## nickwesterholm

dead


----------



## rednek

deer


----------



## diver_sniper

Smashed up car.

Bandman - I hate that, so nasty. Or when you see some guy that looks like he's been drunk for two days straight but he actually just has the worst cold of his life, and he's in there drinking off of every single dang cup. The guys I like to play with just put water in the the cups and make you take a few big gulps off your own beer when the other teams makes on of your cups. That's not so bad.


----------



## bandman

airbag

Diver- I hear ya there man! I went back to the old card games and quarters.


----------



## Travery

Rosie


----------



## Triple B

fat b!tch


----------



## MOB

Ban


----------



## MOB

assault


----------



## MOB

forks and other fattening silverware


----------



## MossyMO

Spatula


----------



## Fallguy

eggs


----------



## USSapper

springtime


----------



## lvmylabs

Soft water


----------



## DuckerIL

Gobble, gobble, gobble


----------



## bandman

Thanksgiving


----------



## averyghg

yummy food


----------



## nickwesterholm

stuffing


----------



## DuckerIL

Oyster


----------



## Travery

Blue _______ Cult


----------



## Fallguy

Heaven's Gate


----------



## nickwesterholm

St. Peter


----------



## Triple B

St. Alphonsus


----------



## bandman

Phonzer :wink:


----------



## Travery

AveryGHG's sister

(Havent mentioned her for a while)


----------



## USSapper

Possibly AveryGHGs mom also


----------



## Triple B

definatly Avery GHG's mom :beer:


----------



## nickwesterholm

MILF?


----------



## USSapper

that would mean his sister would be a MILF


----------



## nickwesterholm

that's good stuff


----------



## diver_sniper

Mountain Dew


----------



## bandman

addictive!


----------



## Triple B

cigarettes


----------



## diver_sniper

bad goose calling


----------



## Triple B

bandman :beer:


----------



## bandman

:soapbox: hahaha, dangit I was going to say your name too but I didn't pull the trigger! lol

Payback: "*Triple b's mom*"


----------



## Triple B

not cool, she had 7 kids man


----------



## bandman

You set me up again but I'll be nice!! :lol:

Old-fashioned


----------



## Triple B

LOL, thanks bud :beer:

flute goose calls


----------



## averyghg

not the only thing TripleB blows


----------



## bandman

Lanyard of pink calls and ebay bands (Don't deny it either Trip!)


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

Cock- a- doodle doo


----------



## diver_sniper

First flight


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

take em'

:crybaby:


----------



## Travery

Back Pedaling


----------



## Triple B

6 am 2 a days!


----------



## drjongy

Is this lame thread ever going to end?


----------



## Triple B

never ending story


----------



## DuckerIL

Resident/NR


----------



## drjongy

:rollin:


----------



## Travery

Amatuer Comedian


----------



## Triple B

ametuer night at the northern :lol:


----------



## USSapper

drjongy said:


> Is this lame thread ever going to end?


Ditto


----------



## DuckerIL

TTT :wink:


----------



## bandman

USSapper said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this lame thread ever going to end?
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

I love how you guys keep come coming back!!

"bump"


----------



## USSapper

er cars


----------



## Travery

er pool


----------



## DuckerIL

Tan Babes


----------



## bandman

beach


----------



## diver_sniper

Lake itch :******:


----------



## averyghg

walleyes


----------



## MossyMO

Snot Rockets


----------



## Triple B

purple headed yogurt slinger


----------



## MSG Rude

purple people eater


----------



## averyghg

barney


----------



## Triple B

gay pride


----------



## bandman

pedophile


----------



## Travery

Bob Saget


----------



## Triple B

danny tanner!


----------



## MSG Rude

O' Danny Boy


----------



## DuckerIL

St. Patty's Day


----------



## Triple B

too much green beer uke:


----------



## Booster

Beer $hits


----------



## Triple B

it burns!!


----------



## DuckerIL

Preperation H


----------



## MOB

averyghg's sister


----------



## Triple B

Joy jelly


----------



## DuckerIL

Slip Sliden' Away


----------



## Triple B

cowboy boots on ice


----------



## big_al_09

OUCH!


----------



## diver_sniper

Goose falling from sky and blindsiding you


----------



## DuckerIL

bloody nose


----------



## MSG Rude

Coming home early and unexpected!


----------



## DuckerIL

Fast track divorce


----------



## USSapper

Garth Brooks "Daddy loved mama, mama loved men"


----------



## MSG Rude

My _first_ ex.


----------



## DuckerIL

What the hell was I thinking!


----------



## Triple B

dierks bentley


----------



## MSG Rude

Bentley (Car)


----------



## Triple B

1969 dodge charger


----------



## MossyMO

Hot Wings


----------



## averyghg

buffalo wild wings


----------



## MSG Rude

Flaming 'O'-ring next day!


----------



## Booster

Baby wipes to prevent excess bleeding


----------



## weasle414

diapers


----------



## averyghg

manpon


----------



## MSG Rude

Vicky's Secret catalog


----------



## diver_sniper

Boobs


----------



## DuckerIL

Yabo's


----------



## njsimonson

Yoda


----------



## 870 XPRS

crafty little bastard


----------



## diver_sniper

coyotes


----------



## DuckerIL

Coyote Ugly


----------



## diver_sniper

Boobs


----------



## DuckerIL

Silver Dollar Nips


----------



## Booster

averyghg's sister


----------



## bandman

bigfoot's brother


----------



## Travery

Chaz HighTower


----------



## bandman

:rollin: :rollin: :laugh:

"Chuck Norris + Terminator + Rambo"


----------



## MSG Rude

3 heros


----------



## MossyMO

Three Amigo's


----------



## diver_sniper

spicy food


----------



## MSG Rude

spicy boob


----------



## Triple B

pepperoni's


----------



## MossyMO

Canadian Bacon


----------



## weasle414

John Candy


----------



## Triple B

big man


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Big Mac


----------



## Architect414

Big Mac Rap


----------



## MSG Rude

Special Sauce


----------



## Triple B

arby's


----------



## USSapper

That movie was halarious :laugh:

Crispy


----------



## weasle414

Me.

I've got a "crispy chicken" sticker on my work hat..


----------



## MSG Rude

Solo


----------



## diver_sniper

Free Bird


----------



## MSG Rude

16 min 39 seconds

(Try and come up with a thought on that one!)

Anyone know why I put that up there?


----------



## averyghg

> 16 min 39 seconds
> 
> (Try and come up with a thought on that one!)
> 
> Anyone know why I put that up there?


Yeah, its from the movie, "gone in 999 sec's" the one with nicolas cage, right?


----------



## USSapper

16 minutes longer than the last time I had sex


----------



## diver_sniper

Back to the magazines


----------



## mallardrocker

waterfowl hunter


----------



## bandman

MSG Rude said:


> 16 min 39 seconds
> 
> (Try and come up with a thought on that one!)
> 
> Anyone know why I put that up there?


length of the song "freebird" by skynard?

"Expensive"


----------



## Triple B

24kt diamonds embedded in a gold plated condom


----------



## diver_sniper

Ron Jeremy?


----------



## Triple B

wish I had his wang, then I wouldn't have to carry this hog around :lol:


----------



## bandman

Triple B said:


> wish I had his wang, then I wouldn't have to carry this hog around :lol:


not what Lance Bass told me


----------



## rednek

bubba has been skippin up and down the street latley


----------



## Triple B

rainbows???


----------



## bandman

puke uke:


----------



## weasle414

party


----------



## USSapper

pants


----------



## Triple B

assless chaps


----------



## rednek

good times with a six pack


----------



## big_al_09

more puke. uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Waking up next to Janet Reno


----------



## averyghg

fantasy


----------



## weasle414

The Neverending Story


----------



## big_al_09

goes on forever


----------



## averyghg

and ever


----------



## big_al_09

kinda like the energizer bunny


----------



## Leo Porcello

Bugs Bunny


----------



## MossyMO

Elmer Fudd


----------



## big_al_09

kiww da wabbitt!


----------



## weasle414

my late night plans


----------



## big_al_09

dd:


----------



## weasle414

Boobs?


----------



## big_al_09

:beer:


----------



## bandman

Ziggy Zoggy, Ziggy Zoggy, HOY HOY HOY!!!


----------



## diver_sniper

300


----------



## Travery

Roundhouse-kick related deaths every second


----------



## Triple B

chuck norris


----------



## rednek

walker texas ranger


----------



## MossyMO

James "Jimmy" Trivette


----------



## bandman

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## diver_sniper

cheerleaders :jammin:


----------



## rednek

i want you, yo....... i'll just take all you :lol:


----------



## DuckerIL

Cheerleader 
[siteimg]6774[/siteimg]


----------



## rednek

and her 8)


----------



## bandman

8 seconds!


----------



## 870 XPRS

pull and pray


----------



## big_al_09

skeet shooting?


----------



## rednek

pratice


----------



## bandman

Allen Iverson (Practice?, We talkin' bout Practice!)


----------



## big_al_09

basketball


----------



## MossyMO

folkstyle wrestling


----------



## DuckerIL

Coyote wrestling


----------



## big_al_09

rabies.


----------



## bandman

foam


----------



## big_al_09

insulation


----------



## diver_sniper

scratching


----------



## bandman

pubic lice


----------



## Travery

public ice


----------



## rednek

ice fishing


----------



## big_al_09

5 gallon pail


----------



## diver_sniper

uke: ing in a 5 gallon pail


----------



## Leo Porcello

porceilin (sp) god


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

porceilain painter


----------



## bandman

Relief (whew!)


----------



## Leo Porcello

popping my cherry


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Damage control


----------



## MossyMO

maple lake duck slayer
Happy Birthday !!! :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thanks Mossy- I had a great time celebrating it in ND last Friday. Nothing better then shooting geese on your birthday. How'd you know it was my birthday?


----------



## MossyMO

You posted what your plans for your birthday were a while back, I just made a mental note of it......

Sorry for interupting, GAME ON....
Police brutality


----------



## weasle414

Hippies.


----------



## Leo Porcello

tie die


----------



## Travery

drivin that train... high on cocaine...casey jones you better watch your speed


----------



## Leo Porcello

Grateful Dead


----------



## weasle414

LSD


----------



## Leo Porcello

Angel Dust


----------



## big_al_09

Swiffer?


----------



## Leo Porcello

cleaning


----------



## mallardrocker

janitor


----------



## diver_sniper

Candy (the janitor at my elementary school handed out ridiculous amounts of candy, think he ate just as much himself.)


----------



## Leo Porcello

snickers


----------



## MSG Rude

laughter


----------



## MSG Rude

bandman said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 min 39 seconds
> 
> (Try and come up with a thought on that one!)
> 
> Anyone know why I put that up there?
> 
> 
> 
> length of the song "freebird" by skynard?
Click to expand...

It is the length of the "Live" version.

Good job!


----------



## big_al_09

stand up comedy


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weasle414

Lol, hippies.


----------



## Madison

Beatnicks 8)


----------



## DuckerIL

Giligan


----------



## weasle414

Skipper


----------



## MossyMO

Mary Ann & Ginger !!!


----------



## lvmylabs

Lots of fun!


----------



## weasle414

Shooting stuff


----------



## big_al_09

guns


----------



## weasle414

& ammo


----------



## big_al_09

magazines


----------



## DuckerIL

Fur Fish & Game

(My favorite)


----------



## Travery

AveryGHG's sister


----------



## bandman

no fur dd:


----------



## big_al_09

naked mole rat?


----------



## weasle414

Ron Stoppable!


----------



## big_al_09

disney


----------



## squirrel sniper101

micky mouse


----------



## weasle414

Mouse squeeker


----------



## big_al_09

dead coyote


----------



## bandman

HEVI-shot


----------



## M*F

Double shot


----------



## bandman

Double-lunged


----------



## DakotaDog72

Hooters


----------



## weasle414

hot wings!


----------



## DakotaDog72

Cold Beer


----------



## Remington 7400

Miller Time!


----------



## DakotaDog72

happy hour


----------



## Remington 7400

happy days

ETA: I OWN PAGE 35!


----------



## M*F

The FONZ!


----------



## DakotaDog72

Sit on it


----------



## big_al_09

chair


----------



## arrows

electric


----------



## bandman

avenue


----------



## M*F

street


----------



## DakotaDog72

Main


----------



## Remington 7400

Broadway


----------



## DakotaDog72

New York City


----------



## big_al_09

hot dog


----------



## weasle414

primos :eyeroll:


----------



## patrick grumley

Hockey


----------



## big_al_09

ice


----------



## weasle414

Meth (ice is the street name for meth in some states, fyi)


----------



## big_al_09

Wright county minnesota............Meth capital of the world.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

dont do drugs!

cocaine


----------



## Remington 7400

squirrel sniper101 said:


> dont do drugs!
> 
> 
> cocaine


snow


----------



## big_al_09

snowmobiling


----------



## Remington 7400

Arctic Cat


----------



## bandman

Firecat


----------



## Remington 7400

Hellcat


----------



## bandman

WWII


----------



## Remington 7400

Hitler


----------



## rednek

dead man


----------



## bandman

walking


----------



## weasle414

walk the line


----------



## big_al_09

johnny cash


----------



## DakotaDog72

Folsom Prison


----------



## big_al_09

soap on a rope


----------



## MossyMO

Ben Dover


----------



## big_al_09

homosexual


----------



## weasle414

mr garrison


----------



## bandman

Mr. Hanky


----------



## big_al_09

South Park


----------



## DakotaDog72

hiiiiii-dee-hoo


----------



## mallardrocker

cartoon


----------



## MSG Rude

Jessica Rabbit! dd:


----------



## DuckerIL

Fried Rabbit


----------



## big_al_09

tasty!


----------



## bandman

wings


----------



## DakotaDog72

Hooters


----------



## big_al_09

owls?


----------



## diver_sniper

my Little league baseball team


----------



## DakotaDog72

Bad News Bears


----------



## big_al_09

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## DakotaDog72

Angelina Jolie


----------



## diver_sniper

Lips


----------



## pfast

lucious


----------



## M*F

Jackson

(Lucious Jackson is a band, terrible terrible band)


----------



## bandman

Michael


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

Neverland Ranch

......Thrillers Theme park....


----------



## M*F

Cap'n hook


----------



## Triple B

captain crunch


----------



## mallardrocker

cereal


----------



## MSG Rude

killer


----------



## diver_sniper

OJ


----------



## Fallguy

Bronco


----------



## DuckerIL

Elway


----------



## MSG Rude

Jake


----------



## lvmylabs

Lower Wacker Drive


----------



## Jiffy

aaaaaaahhhhhhh??????


----------



## M*F

confuse


----------



## arrows

tricked


----------



## diver_sniper

Take em


----------



## Triple B

reload


----------



## bandman

"clean-up" (for triple b) :beer: I got your (you) back :lol:


----------



## M*F

Aisle five.


----------



## big_al_09

snacks


----------



## bandman

Scooby doo


----------



## rednek

my huntin dog


----------



## DakotaDog72

fetch


----------



## mallardrocker

retreive


----------



## big_al_09

golden retriever


----------



## sierra03

Burr


----------



## bandman

winter :snow:


----------



## USSapper

presently :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper

hungry


----------



## bandman

eat :wink:


----------



## M*F

tacos


----------



## Triple B

runny poop


----------



## mallardrocker

lots of toilet paper


----------



## CaseyBentley

clogged toilet


----------



## Architect414

Plumber


----------



## averyghg

plumbers crack uke:


----------



## lvmylabs

Crap flows down hill and payday is on Friday


----------



## arrows

outhouse


----------



## Triple B

one big pond of crap


----------



## MSG Rude

Most lakes in Minnesota


----------



## DuckerIL

Ouch!


----------



## diver_sniper

Groin punch


----------



## DuckerIL

Cheap Shot


----------



## jwdinius1

Ron Diaz!


----------



## arrows

WDAE-AM


----------



## pfast

imagration


----------



## big_al_09

Mexico


----------



## M*F

Senioritas


----------



## arrows

chickas


----------



## MSG Rude

bananna's


----------



## 870 XPRS

Johnny Chimpo


----------



## lvmylabs

Liter o Cola


----------



## diver_sniper

Wet pants


----------



## lvmylabs

Topping waders


----------



## MSG Rude

flotation devises.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DuckerIL

Yabo's


----------



## MSG Rude

Speed bags


----------



## jerad

the UFC


----------



## nickwesterholm

beautiful


----------



## bandman

Eva Longoria


----------



## DakotaDog72

Legs


----------



## big_al_09

breasts


----------



## Architect414

women


----------



## DakotaDog72

Wife


----------



## jerad

mistresses


----------



## big_al_09

wedding


----------



## weasle414

big_al_09 said:


> wedding


Ball and chain.


----------



## MSG Rude

noose


----------



## DuckerIL

Short Leash


----------



## MSG Rude

married


----------



## DuckerIL

with children


----------



## Triple B

Al Bundy


----------



## DakotaDog72

shoe salesman


----------



## big_al_09

feet


----------



## Woogie_man

fat women...... poor al


----------



## DakotaDog72

heifers


----------



## diver_sniper

Milker in the sh!t


----------



## MSG Rude

Wet poopy tail slap in the face


----------



## DakotaDog72

yummy


----------



## Triple B

dung beetles


----------



## DakotaDog72

crappy cars


----------



## bandman

rice-runners uke:


----------



## Architect414

fart cans (the big mufflers they put on them)


----------



## bandman

soup-cans


----------



## Triple B

chicken tortilla


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

You beat me.........

:sniper:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

dang you beat me......

ummmmmm

make yourself a dang QUESADILLA


----------



## bandman

Nickelback 
"I'll have the quesadilla, UH HUH"


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

i like that part of the song.....

Chevelle


----------



## big_al_09

cars


----------



## DakotaDog72

Drive


----------



## bandman

overdrive


----------



## GreyGhost

Bachman Turner


----------



## mallardrocker

randy bachman


----------



## LAtrapper

William Tell Overture


----------



## Triple B

trumpets?


----------



## big_al_09

instruments


----------



## Architect414

band


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

rubber


----------



## big_al_09

trojan man


----------



## averyghg

magnums......and there still a little small for me, haha :beer:


----------



## LAtrapper

hahaa

those finger condom things you put on cuts.


----------



## Triple B

mini weiners


----------



## mallardrocker

oscar meyer


----------



## big_al_09

Oh I wish.........


----------



## MSG Rude

dreamer


----------



## diver_sniper

uh oh... back to this one...

Boobs


----------



## DuckerIL

Squeeze Box


----------



## MSG Rude

"Nether Region"


----------



## DakotaDog72

The kitty


----------



## Triple B

mountain lion


----------



## big_al_09

lion


----------



## bandman

King


----------



## averyghg

james


----------



## bandman

Cleveland


----------



## Triple B

cavaliers


----------



## lvmylabs

Chris Craft


----------



## MSG Rude

Laura Croft dd:


----------



## diver_sniper

Big lips


----------



## Triple B

nice melons


----------



## MossyMO

Yabberdabbers


----------



## mallardrocker

YYYAAABBAAADDAABBBAAADDDOOOO!!!!!


----------



## arrows

stone ages


----------



## MSG Rude

simple days


----------



## Jiffy

high school


----------



## Architect414

skipping class


----------



## lvmylabs

E & A Day Although the A's professors never acknowledged it!


----------



## Triple B

what?


----------



## jwdinius1

the ****


----------



## diver_sniper

Detention


----------



## bandman

sleep


----------



## big_al_09

dreams


----------



## goosebusters2

hunting


----------



## MSG Rude

stories


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MSG Rude

Magnus Magnuson

(Worlds Strongest Man)


----------



## bandman

"Big" Mark Henry


----------



## Triple B

big mac


----------



## DuckerIL

Human Growth Hormones


----------



## bandman

Big Mac's contain HGH now?? hmmmm.... :lol:

shrinking


----------



## big_al_09

getting old


----------



## bandman

Viagra dd:


----------



## sierra03

Overdose


----------



## diver_sniper

Hospital


----------



## big_al_09

nurse


----------



## bandman

bingo! dd:


----------



## big_al_09

old people


----------



## arrows

smells funny


----------



## bandman

depends :-?


----------



## Triple B

poop


----------



## averyghg

baby ruth


----------



## sierra03

Candy bars (thinkin super troopers)


----------



## goosebusters2

Super Troopers


----------



## MSG Rude

Super Man


----------



## Triple B

cat woman


----------



## DuckerIL

***** cat


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Triple B

one dead cat!


----------



## DuckerIL

Is a good cat


----------



## diver_sniper

Garfield (that boy had life figured out)


----------



## averyghg

heath cliff


----------



## MSG Rude

DuckerIL said:


> p*$$y cat


Sorry but I got to back this one up a bit.....

***** CAT DOLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry had to do it!


----------



## DuckerIL

Meowwwww!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris Benson

Sporting clays


----------



## averyghg

sporting wood


----------



## Madison

Morning Wood


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mallardrocker

good dream :lol:


----------



## sierra03

sticky mess


----------



## averyghg

hahaha

protein stains


----------



## bandman

Protein shakes :-?


----------



## DuckerIL

bouncing balls


----------



## bandman

corked bat


----------



## MSG Rude

Ding-bat


----------



## bandman

Geraldo Rivera


----------



## MossyMO

Gene Simmons


----------



## goosebusters2

Tongue


----------



## bandman

tounge-dom


----------



## DakotaDog72

tossing salad


----------



## big_al_09

lettuce


----------



## diver_sniper

rabbits


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

JACK


----------



## MossyMO

Mr. Daniel's


----------



## diver_sniper

Mrs. Question Mark


----------



## Triple B

Marky Mark


----------



## big_al_09

the funky bunch


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

brady bunch


----------



## bandman

Tom Brady


----------



## MSG Rude

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!


----------



## MossyMO

Martha Stewart


----------



## bandman

Prison :eyeroll:


----------



## Triple B

don't drop the soap


----------



## big_al_09

soap on a rope


----------



## MossyMO

"Rope a Dope"
"Killa in Manilla"
"Float like a butterfly, Sting like a bee"


----------



## big_al_09

boxing


----------



## bandman

Mike Tyson :-?


----------



## big_al_09

ears


----------



## DuckerIL

What you hold your licker by!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Madison

LaRhonda


----------



## Triple B

sharifa


----------



## Madison

La keesha


----------



## Triple B

lakeefa


----------



## MSG Rude

Shakera


----------



## MossyMO

Le Femme Nikita


----------



## Triple B

chubby


----------



## MSG Rude

Handle grips! Somthing to hold on too!!!


----------



## mallardrocker

pistol grip


----------



## Architect414

turkey gun


----------



## Leo Porcello

Pilgrims


----------



## bandman

Indians


----------



## Architect414

baseball


----------



## big_al_09

baseketball (and no I don't mean basketball)


----------



## Leo Porcello

Big Balls


----------



## bandman

blue balls


----------



## flyshooter

Dating


----------



## Architect414

breakups


----------



## diver_sniper

Chasin tail 8)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

health clearance


----------



## MSG Rude

Shot Record

(Something you can request to see in German 'hospitality' centers)


----------



## Woogie_man

perfect round

damn this one has been around for a while now....


----------



## bandman

Golf :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

holes


----------



## Architect414

potholes


----------



## Woogie_man

fargo roads


----------



## Leo Porcello

cheap hookers


----------



## Ima870man

Fumunda!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

fumunda? :eyeroll:

cheese


----------



## Leo Porcello

Curds


----------



## MSG Rude

milk


----------



## Leo Porcello

jugs


----------



## lvmylabs

Whiskey and Rye


----------



## Leo Porcello

Barley and Hops


----------



## goosebusters2

BEER!


----------



## cavedude

DRUNK :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude

Jack/Diet with two olives!


----------



## scott

blue falcon


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

black nova


----------



## Scott Schuchard

benelli nova


----------



## Architect414

pump


----------



## mallardrocker

Remington 870 Express


----------



## diver_sniper

Wingmaster (if I got the next word I would say FLAWLESS)


----------



## MSG Rude

Wing-Chic (BWW comercial)

Scott...Whats up?


----------



## MSG Rude

Ok, my turn again....

Spicy


----------



## CaseyBentley

Meatball


----------



## diver_sniper

Meat Wad


----------



## Leo Porcello

Wad Slirper


----------



## diver_sniper

Jenna Jame.... er, I mean, shot shell reloading


----------



## Leo Porcello

silicone


----------



## diver_sniper

BOOBS


----------



## Leo Porcello

roostbusters


----------



## bandman

fire-starters


----------



## Leo Porcello

match sticks


----------



## hntnmn23

flames


----------



## Architect414

Hockey


----------



## Leo Porcello

puck


----------



## bandman

Kirby Puckett


----------



## diver_sniper

Home Run


----------



## Leo Porcello

grand slam


----------



## shae1986

Cycle


----------



## hntnmn23

harley


----------



## Leo Porcello

taddy1340 (one of his dogs' name)


----------



## taddy1340

stud! 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello

wall


----------



## shae1986

House


----------



## Leo Porcello

party


----------



## shae1986

Miller Lite


----------



## bandman

great taste!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

cheerleaders & bud light
:sniper:


----------



## younghunter

fun when no ones around ( im 15 ) hahah


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

it ain't illegal till you get caught. lol
:sniper:


----------



## Triple B

polygamy?


----------



## Leo Porcello

polly pockets


----------



## bandman

pocket rocket


----------



## Architect414

bottle rocket


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MSG Rude

good fight


----------



## njsimonson

fighting to get to 2000 posts


----------



## shae1986

Priceless


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## diver_sniper

Christmas time


----------



## 870 XPRS

Quitting Time


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Shooting time


----------



## 870 XPRS

Time to Quit


----------



## bandman

Down time


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Track time


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

anytime
:sniper:


----------



## Architect414

Miller Time


----------



## shae1986

Game Time


----------



## bandman

hooo!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

party time! :bartime: :jammin:

:sniper:


----------



## Triple B

chuck norris'


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

walker texas ranger.
:sniper:


----------



## Triple B

talledaga nights


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

great movie.
:sniper:


----------



## MSG Rude

Blues Brothers


----------



## DuckerIL

Jake and Elwood


----------



## Triple B

mocephus


----------



## DuckerIL

Bocephus


----------



## bandman

Hank Jr.


----------



## njsimonson

Hammerin' Hank Aaron


----------



## DuckerIL

Barry Bonds
uke:


----------



## Architect414

Steroids


----------



## bandman

plastic surgery


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

silicon fun bags. 
:sniper:


----------



## weasle414

BOOOOOOOOBS!


----------



## MSG Rude

How do we wind up on these all the time? Must be a man thing!

Speed bags!!!


----------



## bandman

haha, boxing


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

punching bag
:sniper:


----------



## MSG Rude

ex's boyfriend.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

douche bag. 
:sniper:


----------



## njsimonson

Osama Bin Laden


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

camel jock
:sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

double humps


----------



## DuckerIL

Breasts


----------



## Leo Porcello

Turkey


----------



## MSG Rude

Nap!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leo Porcello

knots


----------



## MSG Rude

Don Knots


----------



## Leo Porcello

Dead


----------



## njsimonson

Touch of Gray


----------



## moosebonsai

Sugar Magnolia

8)


----------



## bandman

flower


----------



## shae1986

Rose


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Roseo Fatass Odonald. 
:sniper:


----------



## taddy1340

To quote the Grandma on Wedding Crashers...

"Big Fat ****"


----------



## cmhlop72

new orleans


----------



## bandman

Reggie Bush


----------



## MSG Rude

Jenna Bush


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

hairy bush
:sniper:


----------



## Aaryq

Lilac Bush


----------



## MSG Rude

sweet smelling


----------



## rednek

the wife


----------



## mallardrocker

children


----------



## Leo Porcello

corn


----------



## MSG Rude

Fed


----------



## Leo Porcello

Up


----------



## taddy1340

North


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Civil War. Got Southern Pride?
:sniper:


----------



## njsimonson

Southern Comfort


----------



## DuckerIL

uke:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Bud Light.

you know what doesn't make sense, alchol free beer. alchol is the only reason you drink it.
:sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Lights Out!


----------



## cmhlop72

UFC


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

UFF: Unidentified Flying Fatass or Roseo Donald if she could fly
:sniper:


----------



## Aaryq

Unknown Soldier


----------



## bandman

buffalo soldiers


----------



## njsimonson

Marley


----------



## mallardrocker

marijuana


----------



## DuckerIL

Bloodshot eyes


----------



## MSG Rude

late night


----------



## njsimonson

Finals week


----------



## DuckerIL

Summer Break


----------



## cmhlop72

tahoe BABY :beer: :beer: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## sotaman

camel toe


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

How does this thread always get on stuff like this?Cracks me up.lol
porno
:sniper:


----------



## cmhlop72

pronto


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Squanto
:sniper:


----------



## MSG Rude

Squint Eastwood


----------



## njsimonson

Buford "Mad Dog" Tannen


----------



## moosebonsai

Mad Dog 20/20


----------



## MSG Rude

Bad hangover!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Dehydrated


----------



## pfast

dark pee


----------



## coyote_buster

buck lure


----------



## bandman

doe-in-heat dd:


----------



## Leo Porcello

mount up


----------



## cmhlop72

RENO RODEO


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

PBR
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

sposered by fords


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

FORD: First On Race Day. :beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## DuckerIL

Ford- Found on road dead.


----------



## cmhlop72

FORD- FreakingOnlyRunsDownhill

and i own one. 2 in fact.

i love my ford.


----------



## njsimonson

Pontiac - Poor Old Norwegian Thinks It's A Cadillac


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

silverdome


----------



## taddy1340

Losers!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Chevy
:sniper:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

like a rock


----------



## cmhlop72

like a lead balloon.


----------



## MSG Rude

lead in the pencil dd:


----------



## Leo Porcello

pencil neck geek


----------



## coyote_buster

broken neck


----------



## Leo Porcello

Curt Angle


----------



## MN_waterfowler

fake wrestling...


----------



## MSG Rude

fake breastesess's.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

real love dd:


----------



## bandman

Beatles


----------



## poppaduck

crabs


----------



## nate_dogg

alaska


----------



## Leo Porcello

death


----------



## dosch

Salty Nads!


----------



## MSG Rude

shower


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

don't drop the soap
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

stains on the curtain :wink:


----------



## Triple B

money shot


----------



## bandman

in your face


----------



## MSG Rude

dig


----------



## coyote_buster

shovel


----------



## MSG Rude

3 S's...

Shoot
Shovel
Shut-up

(refer to cat thred)


----------



## njsimonson

Shut up and Fish!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

fishin's fer f*gs :justanangel:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Your a f*g
:sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Richard Simmons


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

flamer
:sniper:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

**** a nator said:


> Your a f*g
> :sniper:


What are you on a fast track for gettin' your azz bounced?

Better go back and read the rules son.


----------



## Winded

Butt hurt


----------



## bandman

Wooden spatula. :eyeroll:
:lol:


----------



## Winded

Angry mom


----------



## MSG Rude

cereal for tonights meal.


----------



## njsimonson

Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## DuckerIL

Budweiser


----------



## coyote_buster

king of beers


----------



## njsimonson

Clydesdales


----------



## MSG Rude

Boss


----------



## carp_killer

work


----------



## coyote_buster

play


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

naked women and beer
:sniper:


----------



## diver_sniper

Good lord, are you serious?

BOOBS


----------



## coyote_buster

Hot Girl at Work


----------



## USSapper

IED


----------



## R y a n

coyote_buster said:


> Hot Girl at Work


Friends with benefits


----------



## younghunter

Late night


----------



## 308

fat people :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster

Yikes!
I mean, ... my brother.


----------



## sierra03

missed much!


----------



## sierra03

Buffolo Bills


----------



## swany25

buffalo chip


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

308 said:


> fat people :lol:


Rosie O'Donnel


----------



## younghunter

Posted: Tue Oct 09, 2007 3:16 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

308 wrote: 
fat people

Rosie O'Donnel

All you can eat buffet goes out of buisness


----------



## Whistler31

PIG


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Bacon, eggs & pancakes. Mmm Mmm good.
:sniper:


----------

